# my white tail



## yote caller (Oct 21, 2006)

heres the buck i took [http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/...jpg[/IMG]m/albums/p96/yote_trapper/jon009.jpg


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

really, really nice


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice buck, itsgot some good character and looks like it may have a little mullie blood in him


----------

